# help i need workout videos



## shyGirl (Jan 26, 2010)

My husband thinks my tummy flab is cute (maybe he’s secretly wishing that I get of it). He works abroad so he comes home only every three months. I want to surprise him next time he comes home, so I’d like to tone my abs. I want to start right away.

Does anyone know where to get exercise videos?


----------



## swedish (Mar 6, 2008)

There are several free ones on youtube:

YouTube - The Best Exercise for "LOWER" ABS & FAT LOSS

I bought an ab roller (approx $25) and like it...it comes with instructions for several exercises.


----------



## Dancing Nancie (Jul 1, 2008)

shyGirl said:


> My husband thinks my tummy flab is cute (maybe he’s secretly wishing that I get of it). He works abroad so he comes home only every three months. I want to surprise him next time he comes home, so I’d like to tone my abs. I want to start right away.
> 
> Does anyone know where to get exercise videos?


My wife and I started to work out together last year. We have spent a lot of time together learning about fitness and health. The most important thing we learned is that no matter how hard you workout it is your diet that is going to be the most important part of weight loss. sparkpeople.com is a great place to track your food intake. We log all our meals on there to keep track of what we eat.


----------



## palejill (Feb 1, 2010)

First of all, you have to create an exercise schedule so that you can make it a part of your daily routine. It really depends on how frequently you want to do your workout routines. You gotta have the discipline to follow through with your plans to achieve your goal.

I find videos from Workouts on Demand suitable for me. You can check it out Exercise Video Downloads: Perfect for busy women -- Workouts On Demand and see if that works for you as well. 

And remember if you’re a beginner don’t over exert yourself to prevent injuries. Let your breathing be your guide. If you’re out of breath, you’re over doing it. Results may take a while, but you’re working out not having surgery, okay? 

Good luck on finding the right stuff that suits you.


----------



## HappyAtLast (Jan 25, 2010)

This website doesn't have any videos(I don't think), but a lot of good information. Exercise - Get weight loss advice, cardio and strength training workouts, information on how to get started and more
My H has been lifting weights for years, and is extremely ripped, so I had him make a workout regimen for me-3 days a week is all it takes. And I'm in the best shape I've ever been. Funny thing is, we're separated, and he keeps telling me how hot I look.


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

I feel I have discovered the secret to staying trim. It's no use dieting or exercising. That works but only for a time.

What you have to do is make a lifestyle choice. In my case, I wanted to become as fit as I could for my age without being a gym-nut.

So I eat sensibly. Refrain from sweets/deserts after meals and I exercise most days. You may say that after my opening sentence, I am contradicting myself. But I'm not. What the fad dieter says is "I will diet until I'm thin". "I will exercise off my fat tummy". If you take this approach your weight will just go up and down for years and you will be miserable.

What I did instead of that merry-go-round was to decide to adopt a healthy lifestyle. So there is very little will-power involved. For instance, I know that I can eat the odd choc etc. without any problem. I can also skip the odd exercise. But if I do this for a week or a month, I am going to put on weight. So I just naturally gravitate to doing things that are in alignment with my lifestyle and don't stray too far.

For instance, I have a vehicle, that I don't use! I cycle to University, I jog to the shops. I don't drive unless I have to go long distance or carry a heavy load. I only use my van every 2 or 3 weeks. Cars make you fat! TV makes you fat. The internet is also very high in calories!

I got down to not far from my ideal weight, but then xmas came along. I put on a little, mostly due to the fact that my exercises thinned out and the Uni was closed. I started back at Uni today, and cycled there. So my weight will just naturally come down. I don't have to do anything - my lifestyle is naturally geared to keeping me in trim.

So that's the bottom line. Decide what sort of a person you want to be, and adopt the lifestyle. I decided I wanted to be a thin one! I was never really fat, just allitle more padded than I wanted to be. I plan to exercise and eat well for the rest of my life. I am lifting free-weights to give my chest and stomach a bit more definition - it's also fun. I am getting fitter every day.


----------



## Dancing Nancie (Jul 1, 2008)

MarkTwain said:


> I feel I have discovered the secret to staying trim. It's no use dieting or exercising. That works but only for a time.
> 
> What you have to do is make a lifestyle choice. In my case, I wanted to become as fit as I could for my age without being a gym-nut.
> 
> ...


Right on point here MT. I think a lot of people tend to just do a fad diet and exercise to get them to their goal. When they get there they stop what got them there in the first place. They put the weight back on, rinse and repeat. 

My wife and I started last feb with a healthier lifestyle. It's challenging at times, but it's a lot better than going through the ups and downs of weight.


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

Dancing Nancie said:


> My wife and I started last feb with a healthier lifestyle. It's challenging at times, but it's a lot better than going through the ups and downs of weight.


That's right. It's part of a total commitment to being healthy. However, once you've settled down into a routine that works, it need not take over your life


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

shyGirl said:


> My husband thinks my tummy flab is cute (maybe he’s secretly wishing that I get of it). He works abroad so he comes home only every three months. I want to surprise him next time he comes home, so I’d like to tone my abs. I want to start right away.
> 
> Does anyone know where to get exercise videos?


 Go to craigslist.com for your city.


----------



## 63Vino (Dec 23, 2009)

I would add another point to the good advice I already read here. Dont get discouraged nor expect to "spot" lose.
So dont expect to do a boat load of sit-ups to eliminate your stomach. Do all required to be healthy and everything else will fall into place.
The body stores fat how it wants to and where it stores most easily, it resists losing. So as you work you'll find that where your focused on may be slower in losing. MTs advice of lifestyle change is important for lasting and consistent progress.

Whatever "routine you decide on however, change that routine regularly. The body adapts to routine every few weeks. So for your body and fro boredom.. change it up.

GO!!!!


----------



## sooner2000 (Feb 11, 2010)

LuvMyH said:


> If you have cable, you can find short workouts On Demand. Look under Exercise TV in FreeZone. "Standing Abs" is a good one.


This. There is a lot of free stuff if you have digital cable.


----------



## sooner2000 (Feb 11, 2010)

Also, I've heard that the P90X series is very good.


----------



## artieb (Nov 11, 2009)

sooner2000 said:


> Also, I've heard that the P90X series is very good.


My daughter and her husband did this together, and said it was really strenuous but they were happy with the results and with the recipes that came with it. They do look really fit, but of course she's my daughter and I thought she was beautiful all along.

My wife & I were over one day and watched while they did the workout. I'm at least 15 years past the upper age limit for starting anything like that. But the cheese omelet from the cookbook was delicious.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

What's P90X?


----------



## sooner2000 (Feb 11, 2010)

turnera said:


> What's P90X?


It's a DVD sereis that uses minimal weights with a lot of cardio, pushups, things like that. My brother, who isn't big on working out, has done this and liked it. So, I would think that it's fairly easy to acclimate to. 

Also, check in to another series called insane. I think they are made by the same people.


----------



## BellaOnlineMarriageEditor (Feb 12, 2010)

There really is no way to loose weight in one spot. You can do all the ab crunchers and ad exercises you want and have the most toned abs, but they won't show if they're hidden under a layer of fat. 

You may need to lose some weight by eating right and doing cardio and then work on your abs with the correct exercises.


----------



## cherrypie18 (Feb 21, 2010)

Check out Tracy Anderson on youtube, you can also buy her DVDs she's really good!


----------



## cherrypie18 (Feb 21, 2010)

you can also do yoga it tones every muscle in the body


----------



## goincrazy (Feb 20, 2010)

sooner2000 said:


> It's a DVD sereis that uses minimal weights with a lot of cardio, pushups, things like that. My brother, who isn't big on working out, has done this and liked it. So, I would think that it's fairly easy to acclimate to.
> 
> Also, check in to another series called insane. I think they are made by the same people.


They are made by the same company, Beachbody. This company also makes Turbo Jam, which is what I do regularly. I've lost 15 pounds just from doing Turbo Jam DVDs, and I still eat what I want (in moderation of course). It did take me several months to accomplish this, and you definitely have to do it regularly. You can find a cheap dvd on ebay. That's where I got my first dvd, and now I collect all of the Turbo Jam workouts (worth every penny).


----------

